# Cedar Slab Table!



## lumberjackchef (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of my newest project from some milled Red Cedar Slabs.

There are 4-OO horseshoes inlayed into the table as well as the customers Brand that he uses on his animals.

It's seven feet long by about 38" long 

All knots, cracks, and inlays were filled with epoxy and it was finished with 3 coats of wipe on poly.

Can't wait to make one out of the 10' x 36" Kentucky Coffee Tree 
slabs I cut last year.


----------



## mtngun (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the horseshoes. Wish you'd post a how-to on inletting the horseshoes so I can copy it. 

Can we get a picture of the underside ? I'm curious to see the frame, how the legs are attached, and how you allow the top to expand/contract. 

That's my kind of table.


----------



## PineFever (Apr 2, 2011)

That's killer! I wish I had the time for a project like that.
Just too many other things pressing.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 2, 2011)

Some powdered turquiose mixed with the exopy would make those cracks explode with character!(Just a thought)


Very cool project, and I hope some nice cha-ching for your troubles?!?!?!





Scott B


----------



## willbarryrec (Apr 2, 2011)

That is awesome.
Well done.
I am with MTNgun I would like to see the underside.
rep sent.


----------



## peterrum (Apr 2, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Love the horseshoes. Wish you'd post a how-to on inletting the horseshoes so I can copy it.
> 
> Can we get a picture of the underside ? I'm curious to see the frame, how the legs are attached, and how you allow the top to expand/contract.
> 
> That's my kind of table.



Nice work, ditto on mtngun's request. I am assuming you trace the horseshoe figure onto the slab with a pencil and hand router the shape out for the inset.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the basic method that i use for all my inlays. Worked the same for the horseshoes but just had to set the depth just to where they were under the wood by about 1/8". And yeah its just freehand after the tracing! Gotta be careful not to hog it out too much but the epoxy works miracles on slight mistakes lol!








I will try to find some pics of the underside. Just used some slotted holes for the expansion/contraction.


----------



## Wilson_tree (Apr 2, 2011)

Love the horse shoes. I'm going to steal that idea too. I'd also appreciate seeing the underside photos. Thanks


----------

